
Side projects of famous artists - leonagano
http://www.bbc.co.uk/bbcthree/item/a1fe31a9-46d9-45a6-9322-1857476b60b5
======
ukulele
I was hoping this would be "famous artists" in the more traditional sense
(Michaelangelo, Ed Hopper, etc), but it's the "celeb side hustles" of Keanu
Reeves, Beyonce, etc instead.

~~~
ghostbrainalpha
I am hoping this comment section could become that.

Does anyone have examples they can contribute?

Mine is Thomas Jefferson, who basically invented Mac & Cheese. Or at least
became the first importer of it to the United States.

[https://www.theodysseyonline.com/thomas-jeffersons-mac-
chees...](https://www.theodysseyonline.com/thomas-jeffersons-mac-cheese-
obsession)

